# Wishbone Seat Stays



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Going out on a limb here... 1st real try at starting a thread. With the Defiant going to paint soon, the well is drying up. I am looking for a new project. I want something with wishbone seat stays. Any suggestions??


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Control Tech made 1995 Schwinn Homegrown

Specific enough?


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

Bontrager Race or Race Lite. I think a Mongoose IBOC Team Pro may also fit the criteria.
Mountain Goat Whiskeytown racer is one too.
That's what comes to mind immediately.

Are you after a steel or aluminium frame?

_EDIT for additional info:_ From memory the Rocky Mountain Blizzards and Altitudes between 1990 & 1992 also had a wishbone seatstay configuration. DeeEight would be great confirmation for this but I think photos have come up in previous threads.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

"Bontrager Race or Race Lite."

+1:thumbsup:


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

> Control Tech made 1995 Schwinn Homegrown
> Specific enough?


Sorry, should have been more specific.... other than 1995 Control Tech Homegrown....

I want steel. IBOC sounds purty good.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

steel







wishbone









ciao
flo


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

forget all those noodely thin monostays and hunt for a mountain goat deluxe


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

WTR. If you can find one.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Rock Lobster - for the hardcore, exotica, "I never even heard of it" factor!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

fat chance buckshaver or monster. de kerf. sycip. smorgasbord.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

richieb said:


> Rock Lobster - for the hardcore, exotica, "I never even heard of it" factor!


nice brakes.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh, this is getting good. FEED ME !!!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Whiskey Town Racer (first monostay year)


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

you don't want one


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

that rock lobster is cool. lots 'o noodly looking monostays here. I like the deluxe and the Merlin made John Tomac Signature frame.

(is that IRD switchback set up like a cantilever?)


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> that rock lobster is cool. lots 'o noodly looking monostays here. I like the deluxe and the Merlin made John Tomac Signature frame.
> 
> (is that IRD switchback set up like a cantilever?)


Any pics of that Merlin Tomac? I've seen a bunch of the Ti/ChroMo composites, but since I saw a couple of the Merlins at the LBS when they came out, I've not seen another!


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Any pics of that Merlin Tomac? I've seen a bunch of the Ti/ChroMo composites, but since I saw a couple of the Merlins at the LBS when they came out, I've not seen another!


this is all I got right now:


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Any pics of that Merlin Tomac? I've seen a bunch of the Ti/ChroMo composites, but since I saw a couple of the Merlins at the LBS when they came out, I've not seen another!


here you go noah


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> you don't want one


Lets see where the seatpost goes in.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Lets see where the seatpost goes in.


I am defeated. leverage, chemical warfare, hacksaw blade


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scant said:


>


Nice bike.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

hollister said:


> I am defeated. leverage, chemical warfare, hacksaw blade


No, say it ain't so. This is one of my favorite frames on the forum. I've been waiting for the build.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

scant said:


> here you go noah


Nice bike, but I am thinking of the full Ti. The one from the Bell ads.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Nice bike, but I am thinking of the full Ti. The one from the Bell ads.


ah ok


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> I am defeated. leverage, chemical warfare, hacksaw blade


have rumpfy bring it to me. if I fix it can I be the new owner?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> No, say it ain't so. This is one of my favorite frames on the forum. I've been waiting for the build.


a bitter pill to swallow. I have been beaten, by a seat post...(hangs head in shame)

its off to rock lobster, Paul says he can get it out


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

hollister said:


> a bitter pill to swallow. I have been beaten, by a seat post...(hangs head in shame)
> 
> its off to rock lobster, Paul says he can get it out


Glad to hear it. If you ever want to part with that thing, let me know.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> have rumpfy bring it to me. if I fix it can I be the new owner?


You know thats a Bontrager right?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Boy named SSue said:


> No, say it ain't so. This is one of my favorite frames on the forum. I've been waiting for the build.


Buwhahaahahaa! Waiting for the build.

Hollister finishes bikes like YETIFIED posts pictures.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You know thats a Bontrager right?


last I checked you can still trade bontragers for cold, hard, cash. 

(I have a few cool bontrager items in my collection)


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

steel/titanium










or full ti










ashok


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

Carsten said:


> forget all those noodely thin monostays and hunt for a mountain goat deluxe


 pppppppppppppfffffffffffffff!

green with envy you are 

ciao
flo


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You know thats a Bontrager right?


you're not worthy 


flo


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I've not seen a road bike with a wishbone posted yet. So here you go..


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

> or full ti


Hey now.

...i love this thread. monostay pron right up there with CC box crown pron.


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Don't forget the early 90's Rocky Mountains... Blizzard, Summit, Hammer, Equipe, etc...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> I've not seen a road bike with a wishbone posted yet. So here you go..


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

More road content:


----------

